# Found all white pigeon - Phoenix AZ - blue snap band



## shorty2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*link no longer available*

link no longer available


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

No, I dont...but be wary, sometimes they dont want the bird back. He/ she is beautiful!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

you should keep it if no one wants it and train it as a dropper, if it is a king I don't think it will fly very well so could be suited to that job.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I like your bird. Does it smell bad as if it were kept in a barn? If you feed it wild bird sees, I think it will fly circles for you around the loft. I once had one like this that had a 10 mile homing instinct. If you wish, take a pic of it next to your average pigeons for us to see its size. Thanks for sharing your found beauty.


----------

